# I just want to help



## JolteonXD (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum I almost went through a divorce with my wife of 5 years and marriage is tough luckily I had resources to help me along the way. Heres a solution for those in need.

If you want to sign up as a business, please follow the steps on this page: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/rtlp.php

Until you are approved for this, you cannot post links to your site.

EleGirl


----------

